# anyone experienced with Pyr./Anatolian cross



## gretchenann (Mar 15, 2012)

I am picking up my new Antolian/Pyr puppy tomorrow- wonder if there's much of a temperment difference between them and pure Pyrenees ? I know it probably depends mostly on the individual dog, but is there a known reason/benefit to why people cross them ?
Thanks !


----------



## carolinagirl (Mar 15, 2012)

Pyrs bark a lot and have heavy coats.  And they kind of have a soft temperament.  Anatolians have a shorter coat, don't bark all night for no reason and are a little more aggressive in their temperament.  People cross the two hoping for a blend of temperaments....something with a shorter coat, not as aggressive and something that does not bark as much.  Many of them are awesome dogs with just the perfect blend, but you can't predict that.  You can get a blend of the worst of each breed too.  Just something to think about.


----------



## gretchenann (Mar 16, 2012)

Thanks ! I had 2 Pyrs, we recently lost our 150# male and I was going to get another Pyr. but was really impressed with this litter of puppies I found, and saw both parents in action- but I am not familiar at all with Anatolians personally, just what I've read- I appreciate your input


----------



## ttclan (Mar 23, 2012)

You might want to ask questions from The Colorado Mountain Dog Association. They are breeding Pyrenees and Anatolians. Their website is www.coloradomountaindogs.com

We just took a one year old who was returned to one of the breeders because the owners didn't realize how much he really needed space and a job. I've got a lot of work ahead of me to train him for the mountains and our livestock, but he has a great heritage and shows good signs of being a great LGD.

I don't know enough to answer your questions, but the breeders are really excited about this mix and are more than happy to help.


Hope this helps some.


----------



## TexasShepherdess (Mar 23, 2012)

my new pup is a pyr/ant cross..she looks more like a pyr though..

hard to comment on her temperment, as shes still a pup..but surprisingly, she barks more at perceived "threats" (like my cows stopping on the other side of the fence to gawk at lambs) then my older full pyr..

I was hesistant to get something with anatolian in it..Id heard they could be abit more standoffish then pyr's..but Halo, the pup, is social enough...Im pleased with her.


----------

